

Gmail compromised or gmail trojan? - esspem
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=77127463d8f40cb6&hl=en

======
esspem
Discussion in Russian about this issue:
<http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/91266/>

~~~
telemachos
When visiting in Chrome, I get the message:

    
    
        The translation failed because of a server error.
    

A coincidence? I think not...

